# Liquid Soap Again... Urgh! - UPDATE - I CHEATED



## RikRaks (Mar 17, 2011)

UPDATE: I got tired of waiting all day LOL, I cheated I added the hot water waited awhile and stick blended the heck out of it dissolving the chunks into the stick blender might not be the best idea, as it was hard on it, but I did it anyway, it turned watery milky cream colored, I made my borax solution and added it along with my GSE and let it rest....

Ending result a nice amber colored liquid soap 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ok this time was only 20oz Olive Oil with a 0% lye discount.

The cooked soap was a very small mass at the bottom of the crock. So I poured in boiled distilled water almost to the top of the crock pot and this is what I woke up too  A thick gelatin mass.......

More water? It over the double the amount already.


----------



## dubnica (Mar 17, 2011)

Your paste is very dark...I wander why?  

BTW..I tried making liquid soap 3x and finaly the third time it worked out for me.


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 17, 2011)

This pic is with flash, so not quite as dark as it appears.


----------



## kittywings (Mar 17, 2011)

Just keep adding water until you get it to your desired consistency... it takes A LOT!


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 17, 2011)

**** this is gonna make like a gallon LOL maybe more???? I think next time we will go with 10oz....

This is just for my son's bath.... LOL


----------



## kittywings (Mar 17, 2011)

How much did you make?


----------



## RikRaks (Mar 17, 2011)

Just 20 oz...


----------



## Northland Naturals (Mar 18, 2011)

i just finished making a batch of 16oz pure olive oil.  i added around 150oz over several days (went very slowly to make sure i didn't add too much).  in retrospect, i probably added about 10oz too much, but i ended up with a ton of liquid soap out of 16oz of oil.  it was my first batch and was semi-successful.  going to try a better recipe next time with some better lather.


----------



## Layne (Mar 18, 2011)

beautiful stuff.
say its a bit cloudy after diluting?
If 100% olive oil let it sequester awhile itll start clearing.
I have some olive oil liquid that is a bit concentrate still and a couple months old, its almost clear light green now.


----------

